# Antec h2o 920 mini-ITX fähig?



## -H1N1- (1. Juli 2013)

*Antec h2o 920 mini-ITX fähig?*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System zusammen zu stellen, diesmal mini-ITX.
Gehäuse sind bis jetzt das Lian Li PC-Q08 und das Fractal Design Node 304 in der engeren Auswahl.
Meine aktuelle CPU Kühlung wird von der Antec h2o 920 übernommen, die würde ich nach Möglichkeit
gern im Neuen System verwenden. Kann jemand sagen, ob die problemlos in die beiden Gehäuse passt???

Danke schon mal


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Antec h2o 920 mini-ITX fähig?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

